# Joining Infantry, but ive been waiting six months so far.



## Calebmills30 (19 Dec 2008)

Hello
I just wanted to get some oppinions and advice as its been six months since I applied for the Infantry regular force. I passed the apptitude interview and medical just fine but I did have to get some info from my doctor about some pills i was taking for acne. I got those to my recruiting centre and they told me they were ready to send my file to Ottawa and i should get a call for a job offer shortly wich i did but it was not for a job offer, it turned out they needed my fingerprints, this all happened in June by the way and they told me id probally go to training in July and its now almost 2009  :'(. Anyway i went down there and they sent me to the finger print unit in London Ontario wich is the recruiting centre i used. They did my prints digitally wich to my understanding is fairly new and they sent me back home and told me to wait. By this point Ive been back and forth to london 5 times. I got a call the next day and it turns out my finger prints were no good. Now i dont fully understand this part but what the recruiter told is that because I was 17 years old the prints would not go through unless i was 18, some kind of malfunction in the RCMP computers, like i said i dont really know. He told me it would be quite a while so i told him i turn 18 in October will it be possible to send them again digitally then and speed the process up. HE told me yes so i waited untill i was 18 and called him back. Now he tells me since ive waited 4 months already with the fingerprints sent the old way it will probally be the same wait time either way and he tells me to call back end of November. I did and my files still not back from Ottawa and thats where i am now. I am a little bit worried as this is my plan for my future and i dont see myself anywhere else so I feel like lifes on hold right now.
Sorry if my storys a little long I hope its understandable. Any oppinions or feedback would be appreciated.

Caleb


----------



## CFR FCS (19 Dec 2008)

Caleb,
You fingerprints were sent to the RCMP who reviews them and then lets National Defence HQ in Ottawa know the results. When NDHQ gets the info then the recruiting centre gets it. Ink and Roll prints usually take 6 months or more to do and add the Holiday season and you probably won't hear anything until Mid January at the earliest. If you were 17 and they asked for your prints then be prepared for a wait. Your past may have influenced your ability to get security cleared. Check with the Recruiting centre  every couple of weeks. 

CFR FCS


----------



## Calebmills30 (19 Dec 2008)

Ok but another thing is... I never did Ink and roll prints. I cant believe this just occured to me now but the only prints i did were the electronic ones wich did not get sent. But if there are no prints sent then why wouldnt my recruitment centre know this? Now im really worried...


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2008)

Calebmills30 said:
			
		

> Ok but another thing is... I never did Ink and roll prints. I cant believe this just occured to me now but the only prints i did were the electronic ones wich did not get sent. But if there are no prints sent then why wouldnt my recruitment centre know this? Now im really worried...



Electronic ones are sent.  You have provided minimal information for anyone here to give you any better an answer(s) than you have already been given.  You have not stated whether or not you completed High School, whether or not you have a Criminal Record of any type, or whether or not your References were good or not.  There are many factors that could be holding you up, and we have no clue as to what they are or could be.  

If you read more on this site, you may find out what kind of timeframes you could be looking at, and how unpredicable they can be.


----------



## Calebmills30 (19 Dec 2008)

I did not complete high school but i meet the minnimum education level (grade 10), the recruiting centre told me my references were good ( they only called one of them) and as far as criminal record goes i did have 2 offences when i was in grade 8 but i completed a program called alternative measures wich was supposed to wipe it clean. And i do have a direct sibling that lives out of the country. But what i just started wondering is my fingers were never dipped in ink and rolled on a piece of paper and my recruiter told me the electronic ones DID NOT go through, so have i been waiting this time for prints to come back that never even left? And i will read around the site for any info i can dig up.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2008)

Calebmills30 said:
			
		

> I did not complete high school but i meet the minnimum education level (grade 10), the recruiting centre told me my references were good ( they only called one of them) and as far as criminal record goes i did have 2 offences when i was in grade 8 but i completed a program called alternative measures wich was supposed to wipe it clean. And i do have a direct sibling that lives out of the country. But what i just started wondering is my fingers were never dipped in ink and rolled on a piece of paper and my recruiter told me the electronic ones DID NOT go through, so have i been waiting this time for prints to come back that never even left? And i will read around the site for any info i can dig up.



All of those reasons will cause your application to be delayed.  As you live in Ontario, you can not join the Regular Force until you have completed High School or become 18 years of age.....It is the Law in Ontario.  There are several other reasons that you have just stated that will also cause delays.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (19 Dec 2008)

> I am a little bit worried as this is my plan for my future and i dont see myself anywhere else so I feel like lifes on hold right now.
> Sorry if my storys a little long I hope its understandable. Any oppinions or feedback would be appreciated.


Just hang in there and use this time to your advantage. While you are waiting, work on your physical training, your education etc. You haven't been told "no" at this point and things could be much worse.

Good luck.


----------



## infantry_guy (19 Dec 2008)

just a quick thing,  when I was at battle school in Meaford a guy in my section was only 17, and he hadn't finished highschool either, plus he is from Ontario... so don't let that hold you back.  If you are under 18, you just need parental permission.  My friend didn't even turn 18 till after we made it to Petawawa!!


----------



## SupersonicMax (19 Dec 2008)

infantry_guy said:
			
		

> just a quick thing,  when I was at battle school in Meaford a guy in my section was only 17, and he hadn't finished highschool either, plus he is from Ontario... so don't let that hold you back.  If you are under 18, you just need parental permission.  My friend didn't even turn 18 till after we made it to Petawawa!!



Was your friend Reg Force or Reserve?


----------



## Calebmills30 (19 Dec 2008)

Ya i wasnt told anything at the RC about needing my highschool in ontario i just had to provide my transcript to prove i have my grade 10 and there wasnt any problems. My mom signed for me and i got started without a hitch. And i also forgot to mention another thing that may cause delays it seems, My dad was in the army before i was born and he was posted in Germany so thats where i was born. My mom is canadian she just went with him to Germany.


----------



## infantry_guy (19 Dec 2008)

both of us are 100% reg force, right from the very beginning


----------



## Marshall (19 Dec 2008)

Calebmills30 said:
			
		

> Ya i wasnt told anything at the RC about needing my highschool in ontario i just had to provide my transcript to prove i have my grade 10 and there wasnt any problems. My mom signed for me and i got started without a hitch. And i also forgot to mention another thing that may cause delays it seems, My dad was in the army before i was born and he was posted in Germany so thats where i was born. My mom is canadian she just went with him to Germany.



All of this overseas stuff (relative, birthplace, etc) will probably end up slowing your application down if it is already not a factor in your current situation  :-\

(although I can't say if it would effect it as much as say, you lived overseas for a period of time. I am no expert  ;D )


----------



## Calebmills30 (19 Dec 2008)

Well I did live overseas for 2-3 years, in Germany. But i was 2 years old... And what exactly are they looking for? Are they investagating my brother in Albania to make sure hes not a... Terrorist?


----------



## SupersonicMax (19 Dec 2008)

infantry_guy said:
			
		

> both of us are 100% reg force, right from the very beginning



Was your buddy a resident of Ontario when he joined or was he "from" Ontario?  You know, I'm from Quebec but I'm a resident of a far away province...


----------



## infantry_guy (19 Dec 2008)

He is born and raised in Ontario,  his first time out of the province was for basic he did in Gagetown actually.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Dec 2008)

infantry_guy said:
			
		

> just a quick thing,  when I was at battle school in Meaford a guy in my section was only 17, and he hadn't finished highschool either, plus he is from Ontario... so don't let that hold you back.  If you are under 18, you just need parental permission.  My friend didn't even turn 18 till after we made it to Petawawa!!



Let's not confuse something here.  The criteria to join the CF are that you have a minimum of Grade 10 and be 17 years of age, with Parents conscent if under 18 years of age.

However, in Ontario, the Government has passed a Law that you can not leave school to get full time employment until you have graduated High School or are 18 years of age.  That means it is illegal for someone in Ontario to join the Regular Force, until after they have graduated High School or turned 18.


----------

